# 45 Bevel jig for 2x2



## Nates02gt (Nov 20, 2012)

I am working on making an end grain cutting board. I am trying to figure out the best and safest way to rip my stock at a 45 degree angle. Most of the stock is 2×2 and I am trying to get two equal triangles. I am using a Ryobi BT3100 saw. Thanks!

Nate


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/SPalm/blog/23574

Maybe a ripping sled?


----------

